# Mixing Medium



## MsCuppyCakes (May 22, 2007)

I seem to recall someone mentioning finding a mixing medium at Sally's. Does anyone know the name of this stuff? TIA


----------



## capspock (May 22, 2007)

I don't know about that but I do know about a recipe for a homemade mixing medium that work as fine as MAC's:

-3 parts water (I use distilled water)
-1 part glycerin

Combine. Both can be found in any drugstore or pharmacy.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 22, 2007)

I don't know about finding it at Sally's.


----------



## me_jelly (May 22, 2007)

I agree with capspock...I use all of my mac pigments wet and instead of purchasing the pricy mixing medium from mac, I make my own using the 1 part glycerin (which you can purhcase near the first air section of any drugstore) and 3 part water.  Mix the bottle you put the glycerin/water in and voila, you got your own mixing medium - and it works just as well as the mac mixing medium (i've tested both)


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 23, 2007)

ok wait....

is it? 

3 parts water or glycerin
1 part water or glycerin


----------



## semtexgirl (May 23, 2007)

I have one from Bare Escentuals - picked it up when I got my Retro Eye kit. It works really well, comes in a little eye drops style bottle so you can control the amount of product you use (ie waste less).


----------



## Hilly (May 23, 2007)

I love mac mixing medium....but will try and make the homeade version!


----------



## msmack (May 23, 2007)

i will definatly mix up this lil concoction when my bottle is empty... i believe its only 1 part glycerin/3 parts water


----------



## me_jelly (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_ok wait....

is it? 

3 parts water or glycerin
1 part water or glycerin_

 
I edited my post - my bad - typo!

it's 1 part glycerin and 3 part water (not the other way around, since then it'd be too sticky on the lid)


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 24, 2007)

Thanks! Silly question - what's a part equivalent to tsp/tbsp? TIA


----------



## mzreyes (May 24, 2007)

I think its just, if you put 3 tsps of water, then you have to put 1 tsp of glyc. I don't think a "part" is really a measuring unti. Just make sure things are propotional.


----------



## me_jelly (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Thanks! Silly question - what's a part equivalent to tsp/tbsp? TIA_

 
the "part" just means a ratio

i.e if you want to use 3tsp water, then use 1tsp glycerin

i.e. if you use 3tbsp, then add 1tbsp glycerin to the water


----------



## Amaranth (May 26, 2007)

Also, if you're having a hard time figuring out what exactly you can put this homemade mixing medium into (I was thinking eyedropper, but I couldn't find one that wasn't somewhat expensive for some reason...sounds odd, I know, but I didn't feel like spending $10 on an eyedropper bottle), you can get those travel bottles at MAC. They only cost $2.50 CAN and they'll look all authentic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The bottle shape and style is the same as the mixing medium bottles, only a bit smaller.


----------



## capspock (May 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see the following questions earlier, but they have been already answered, yes, part just means ratio... I used that so we don't have to worry about converting measurements. Not all countries use the american units so this makes everything easier for everyone (or so I thought, LOL).


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 28, 2007)

ok I have a few questions about mixing medium dupe ..I made this with the 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin .. But since I have never tried or seen or felt mixing medium I don't know if the consistency is correct .. Is it supposed to be pretty watery ?

also how do you all use the mixing medium ..well I know it's used with  pigments ..but how do you mix them and apply them? Like do you dip brush in medium or wet it with medium and then grab pigment on brush ..or do you mix both on your hand or on something else ? ..I'm just confused on how to use it lol ..I hope I don't sound like a moron ..Im just new to pigments and mixing medium heh. 

Any tips on mixing pigments and medium would be most helpful.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 28, 2007)

Yes, it's watery. Make sure you shake it before using it. As for the use, you can swipe some on your lid and place pigment on top or dab your brush in it and then onto the pigments.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_I have one from Bare Escentuals - picked it up when I got my Retro Eye kit. It works really well, comes in a little eye drops style bottle so you can control the amount of product you use (ie waste less)._

 

If you're talking about Weather Everything, which comes with the little wells to mix, it's definitely not a mixing medium, it's a sealant, which would be a little too solid/sticky to use all over the lid.


----------



## capspock (May 28, 2007)

Urbanlilyfairy:

I like to mix it on the back of my hand when I am going to use only tiny bits on my lids, or for larger quantities, I mix it on some container's lid or small sample container. In the first case, I use only one or two drops. It would be very helpful if you can put the mix in a dropper container, and shake it everytime before use. Just damp your brush with the mix (yes, it is very watery), don't wet too much.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 5, 2007)

after reading about homemade mixing medium, i found the pure glycerin at my local drugstore (i didn't find it in the aisle with the witch hazel and rubbing alcohol - aka first aid aisle - instead, i found it in the cleansers/cosmetic section near the bottles of vitamin E oil) 

here's the results of my homemade mixing medium using my Vanilla Pigment and Tan Pigment.




i consider buying the 1/2 oz dropper bottle from Japonesque....but thought about how much of this stuff will i use up - probably not much since a lot of people say a bottle of the real MAC mixing medium lasts a long time.  plus, working in a pharmacy, i know that when i compound a prescription and it contains water, the shelf life is 2-4 weeks only depending on the other ingredients.  the pure glycerin has no preservatives listed...but even so, you don't know how effective it is once you add the water unless you look it up under USP or do a lab test on it.  so, i decided just to mix a small amount in a sample MAC jar - perfect, it's small enough i'll probably use it up in a few weeks and can make up a fresh batch.  here's a picture of it next to a quarter so you can visualize the size.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the bottle will look like for the glycerin...I looked today at Walgreens & couldn't find it.  I didn't even know what type of bottle/container I was looking for, so that made it even worse.


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Can anyone tell me what the bottle will look like for the glycerin...I looked today at Walgreens & couldn't find it. I didn't even know what type of bottle/container I was looking for, so that made it even worse._

 
Hmm, it may be different with different brands, but it should be in the same type of bottle that you would find rubbing alcohol in (long, cylindrical pour bottle) - of course, the size will be a lot smaller


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_ok I have a few questions about mixing medium dupe ..I made this with the 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin .. But since I have never tried or seen or felt mixing medium I don't know if the consistency is correct .. Is it supposed to be pretty watery ?

also how do you all use the mixing medium ..well I know it's used with pigments ..but how do you mix them and apply them? Like do you dip brush in medium or wet it with medium and then grab pigment on brush ..or do you mix both on your hand or on something else ? ..I'm just confused on how to use it lol ..I hope I don't sound like a moron ..Im just new to pigments and mixing medium heh. 

Any tips on mixing pigments and medium would be most helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yes, the consistency is indeed water-like.

I've tried using the mixing medium various ways with pigments and found that the best way to get vibrant, intense color and even application is when you put a small drop of mixing medium on the back of your hand, dip you brush into it (both sides) so that the brush is damp (not wet) - if you find you put too much on the brush, swipe the brush on the back of your hand to get out the excess fluid - then dip your damp brush into your pigment jar and apply to your lid using a patting motion (no sweeping motion, that will cause uneven application and will decrease the intensity of color applied).  Hope that helps!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Can anyone tell me what the bottle will look like for the glycerin...I looked today at Walgreens & couldn't find it. I didn't even know what type of bottle/container I was looking for, so that made it even worse._

 
i took a picture of the bottle next to my new lipglass (so you can see it's a small bottle)  look at my previous post in this thread (it's the one with the swatch example) - i explained where i found the glycerin in my drugstore.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i took a picture of the bottle next to my new lipglass (so you can see it's a small bottle)  look at my previous post in this thread (it's the one with the swatch example) - i explained where i found the glycerin in my drugstore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
You are heaven!  Thank you sooo much for posting a pic!  I didn't see anything like that at Walgreens, so I think I will be going to CVS...thank you again!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 12, 2007)

On Walgreens' site, the bottle looks exactly the same, FYI....But, I would swear it was in a little green or brown glass bottle at one time. Not very sure.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You are heaven! Thank you sooo much for posting a pic! I didn't see anything like that at Walgreens, so I think I will be going to CVS...thank you again!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're welcome!  believe me, i was walking around the drugstore at least 10 times looking for it, too.  someone told me to look in the first aid stuff near the alcohol and hydrogen peroxide but it was several aisles away with the health and beauty.


----------



## capspock (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i consider buying the 1/2 oz dropper bottle from Japonesque....but thought about how much of this stuff will i use up - probably not much since a lot of people say a bottle of the real MAC mixing medium lasts a long time.  plus, working in a pharmacy, i know that when i compound a prescription and it contains water, the shelf life is 2-4 weeks only depending on the other ingredients.  the pure glycerin has no preservatives listed...but even so, you don't know how effective it is once you add the water unless you look it up under USP or do a lab test on it._

 
If you use distilled water you can extend that shelf life a lot. I don't know exactly how much, but if you work at a pharmacy you can ask there and I'm sure they will know. Distilled water is very pure and used in cosmetic formulas. I'm sure you can find small bottles for sale in any regular pharmacy in the US, as we can here in Brazil.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I actually just bought MAC's mixing medium.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_On Walgreens' site, the bottle looks exactly the same, FYI....But, I would swear it was in a little green or brown glass bottle at one time. Not very sure._

 
I did see it on the Walgreens site, but I didn't find it in the store.  I just didn't want to have to pay shipping costs, because it is a lot for that bottle.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_If you use distilled water you can extend that shelf life a lot. I don't know exactly how much, but if you work at a pharmacy you can ask there and I'm sure they will know. Distilled water is very pure and used in cosmetic formulas. I'm sure you can find small bottles for sale in any regular pharmacy in the US, as we can here in Brazil._

 
we do use distilled water when we compound prescriptions (and sterile water is also used in injectable prescriptions) - still 2-4 weeks shelf life depending on other ingredients.  there are no preservatives in the distilled water so there is nothing in the homemade mixing medium to prevent any bacterial or fungal growth.  that's why you shouldn't make it in a large batch.  even as careful as you are about pouring a drop out onto the brush (and not dipping the brush into the mix), there's still possible aireborne particles/mircobes that can settle into the mix.  when i compound stuff like creams, the maximum beyond use date is 6 months - less if the ingredients used expire before then.  if the compound includes any water, the beyond use date is no more than 2-4 weeks, regardless if it's distilled or sterile water.  i would say homemade mixing medium may be good for 4 weeks, so i'd recommend making it up every month.

working in the pharmacy, i've seen too many eye infections, so i rather take precautions to prevent myself from getting them.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 13, 2007)

What's the advantage/difference of using a medium compared to just plain water?


----------



## capspock (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_we do use distilled water when we compound prescriptions (and sterile water is also used in injectable prescriptions) - still 2-4 weeks shelf life depending on other ingredients.  there are no preservatives in the distilled water so there is nothing in the homemade mixing medium to prevent any bacterial or fungal growth.  that's why you shouldn't make it in a large batch.  even as careful as you are about pouring a drop out onto the brush (and not dipping the brush into the mix), there's still possible aireborne particles/mircobes that can settle into the mix.  when i compound stuff like creams, the maximum beyond use date is 6 months - less if the ingredients used expire before then.  if the compound includes any water, the beyond use date is no more than 2-4 weeks, regardless if it's distilled or sterile water.  i would say homemade mixing medium may be good for 4 weeks, so i'd recommend making it up every month.

working in the pharmacy, i've seen too many eye infections, so i rather take precautions to prevent myself from getting them._

 
Oh! I see, thanks for the explanation, it is always good to know a little more!


----------



## passthatversace (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_we do use distilled water when we compound prescriptions (and sterile water is also used in injectable prescriptions) - still 2-4 weeks shelf life depending on other ingredients.  there are no preservatives in the distilled water so there is nothing in the homemade mixing medium to prevent any bacterial or fungal growth.  that's why you shouldn't make it in a large batch.  even as careful as you are about pouring a drop out onto the brush (and not dipping the brush into the mix), there's still possible aireborne particles/mircobes that can settle into the mix.  when i compound stuff like creams, the maximum beyond use date is 6 months - less if the ingredients used expire before then.  if the compound includes any water, the beyond use date is no more than 2-4 weeks, regardless if it's distilled or sterile water.  i would say homemade mixing medium may be good for 4 weeks, so i'd recommend making it up every month.

working in the pharmacy, i've seen too many eye infections, so i rather take precautions to prevent myself from getting them._

 


Bleeeh, in that case, I guess I'd be better off splurging on a MAC Mixing Medium, just so I won't have to worry about potential infections or whatnot. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Feytr (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried the 3 parts water 1 part glycerin recipe today with my pigments and my shadows creased like crazy...  Does this happen to anyone else?  Also, my eyes were really irritated.


----------



## NeonKitten (Jan 12, 2009)

i will totally have to mix some of this up! this totally saves me money. i was also wondering if anyone knew how to make homemade mixing agent for pressing piggies?


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 27, 2009)

For what it's worth:

My local Walgreen's didn't have any glycerin when I looked for it. I ended up asking about 4 different store employees, and NO ONE could find any, anywhere.

So I went to my local "health foods" store instead, where I found a rather large bottle of glycerin for a good price.

So . . . if anyone else out there has trouble finding glycerin at their drugstore, try a health foods/whole foods type of store instead.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 27, 2009)

I got the same reaction from employees in CVS. I found it near the pharmacy in WalMart, though, for a dollar and some change.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Feytr* 

 
_I tried the 3 parts water 1 part glycerin recipe today with my pigments and my shadows creased like crazy...  Does this happen to anyone else?  Also, my eyes were really irritated._

 
How did you use it?

I learned that it really only takes a smidgen of it to do the job. What I do is:

Put 2-3 drops onto a clean surface
Dab my brush into the mixing medium, *very lightly*
Apply to lid
Allow to dry a little
Apply shadow/pigment and whatnot

It spreads very easily across the entire lid. Using too much of it would probably cause major creasage.


----------

